# Had a cool experience today.



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

First off, unrelated from the main topic, I had my first dandelion head bust and that was pretty cool. Did it about 10-14 yards (didn't pace it out or whatever) and it didn't hit exactly dead center but I still got it. 

Secondly, I had my first experience with someone else from the general slingshot world today and it was the Man himself Nathan Masters. Pretty awesome to see him in person, caught me completely off guard. Was really nice and seemed very humble. I needed to tell some folk who'd have an understanding because my coworkers don't understand my excitement lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

That's great!

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Cool,on both


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

How did you work that out? Do you and Nathan roll at the same bowling alley?


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> How did you work that out? Do you and Nathan roll at the same bowling alley?


Nah, I work at a gas station/convenience store/restaurant/beer bar thing. I was working the main till and he came on through lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cool experience.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Good on you , I'm jealous! Would love to run into him long enough to make him late for wherever he was going


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

wolfboi823 said:


> I work at a gas station/convenience store/restaurant/beer bar thing. I was working the main till and he came on through lol


Thanks for explaining. I thought you stalked him, found where he buys his cat food, waited nearby, then just ran into him 'by accident'.

That's how I would've done it...


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Wait - a gas station/convenience store/restaurant/beer bar all in one? All you have to do is add hardware, sporting goods, and maybe cigars and you would have the best retail experience in the known world.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> Wait - a gas station/convenience store/restaurant/beer bar all in one? All you have to do is add hardware, sporting goods, and maybe cigars and you would have the best retail experience in the known world.



Mix those all together and you have a WI / MN north woods bait shop, a place with all that where you can usually rent a canoe as well.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Mix those all together and you have a WI / MN north woods bait shop, a place with all that where you can usually rent a canoe as well.


I've tried convincing people to sell guns and ammo, and to introduce fly fishing stuff (that's the main fishing around here) but all they say is what do I know. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

wolfboi823 said:


> I've tried convincing people to sell guns and ammo, and to introduce fly fishing stuff (that's the main fishing around here) but all they say is what do I know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Their loss.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sounds like you know plenty and that your employer is lucky to have you.


----------

